#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست ای سی cx4060

## setam

سلام
این ای سی cx4060 دستگاه دی وی دی لپ تاپی هستش فقط شماره بالاش قابل خوندن بود
اگه موجود دارین من میخوامش 
با تشکر

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه ندارم

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## electonic

cx20091 دستگاه رادیو سونی

----------

